# Worldmark Exchange Question



## bhrungo (Apr 17, 2006)

Over the past 10 years we've always called RCI to do our exchanges, isn't there a way to check for exchanges online yet?  I know I asked this a couple years ago, and someone said Worldmark was working on that with RCI.  Does anyone know if we can now search and book exchanges online...confirm first like we do over the phone?


----------



## kapish (Apr 18, 2006)

At the II (Interval International) website one can search against a floating Worldmark week without having to deposit any weeks into the system. 

RCI still lacks this feature. If you would like to do an online search you can only do that against a week already deposited into RCI.


----------



## Judy (Apr 18, 2006)

You can call Worldmark and have them deposit a week for you.  You tell them how many credits you want to spend and *they pick the week*   Some Worldmark owners have been able to do very well with their deposits, but a deposited week could turn out to be a dog   In any case, you won't see the same exchange options searching with a Worldmark deposit as an RCI Guide can see with "confirm first".  If you're interested in trying "deposit first", I'd suggest reading some of the threads at  http://www.wmowners.com 
I prefer II because I can search online without depositing.


----------



## roadsister (Apr 18, 2006)

bhrungo said:
			
		

> Over the past 10 years we've always called RCI to do our exchanges, isn't there a way to check for exchanges online yet?  I know I asked this a couple years ago, and someone said Worldmark was working on that with RCI.  Does anyone know if we can now search and book exchanges online...confirm first like we do over the phone?



I ask this question often in the following thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=31

This site has an RCI rep (Madge) that participates and can give you correct information about status of this feature.  Try posting your question there.

I too wish they would put this feature into their software.....I would be more inclined to do exchanges if I could search for myself like II allows us....I hate calling all the time....it's old technology.

I have deposited many times with RCI.  If you would like information on how to get what you want, email me.
The problem with depositing first is you don't have ALL of the WM resorts behind you making your deposit a strong trader.  It is only one resort, one week, one size that they are considering for your request for an exchange.


----------



## LLW (Apr 19, 2006)

roadsister said:
			
		

> The problem with depositing first is you don't have ALL of the WM resorts behind you making your deposit a strong trader.  It is only one resort, one week, one size that they are considering for your request for an exchange.



And you don't get to pick the week that you want - the Exchange department picks it for you and may give you a real dog. One owner was given a week several weeks before its check-in date! It was an anomaly, but they have given out many other dogs.  When you are lucky you get a good week. :annoyed:


----------

